# A couple of algae issues - diatoms?



## Vyncenze (11 May 2011)

Hi all

I am having a few algae issues with my month-old tank. Nothing too serious at the moment, but I'm just trying to understand exactly what I have - any help would be great.

My setup is a 350l tank with 150W of T5 lights, plus two "Aqua FX" LED tubes as supplementary lighting and for sunset/sunrise.

The main lights are on 7 hours per day, and the LEDs for about 10, going through a sunrise, sunlight and finally moonlight phase before they switch off.

I inject CO2 using the FE method via in inline diffuser. I have a total of 3400lph (manufacturer's rating)from two external filters, plus a small pump pushing water across the back of the tank to help spread the Co2. I've ordered a larger (3200lph) koralia to replace that as I think that might be part of the problem. Since the inline diffuser is on only one filter, I need to push the output from this spraybar right across the tank to distribute the CO2. CO2 is on a timer and is on from 1.5 hours before the main lights until 1.5 hours before they go off. Drop-checked shows consistently green at about 2-3bps, but I know that should only be a guide.

For ferts, I'm using Aquarium Plant Food from the sponsor's site - I dose 30ml per day at the moment. 50% water changes once per week, although at the moment a little more frequently than that as it's a pretty new setup.

Now, the algae:

Firstly, I have what I'm pretty certain is green dust algae on the front glass. I've had that in tanks before and it looks exactly like that pictured on James' algae thread. This isn't a huge issue at the moment, I can scrape it off and it isn't growing rapidly. As I understand it CO2 may be the problem?

Secondly, I have this:






This I think is thread or hair algae? It's brown/green in colour and comes off in fairly long threads. It's fairly localised to the cabomba stems and a couple of other taller plants. I wonder if this will be improved with a stronger pump pushing more flow through this area of the tank? I also have similar (but shorter threads) on the redmoor (below)





I actually quite like this one as long as it stays localised to the wood, but I'd like to know for sure what type it is and how to control it if it becomes a problem.

Then the major issue really is this one:









and





Not the best pictures, but effectively this is like clumps of brown fluffy algae. It's definitely brown rather than green. It grows pretty quickly and is very easy to remove in "blobs". I wondered if it was diatoms, but more of the pictures show diatoms as a thin brown film on the substrate rather than as stringy or fluffy? Any advice on this last one especially would be really helpful.

I am new to this so any general comments on my lighting/CO2/ferts would be very much appreciated too. I'm tempted to push the CO2 up even further but the algae issues aren't bad right now so I don't want to mess with things too much without a bit of advice.

Thank you very much

Joe


----------



## Bobtastic (11 May 2011)

You're best starting here to identify your types of algae and the best course of action to resolve the problems that allow them to grow.

EDIT - sorry hadn't read through your post fully. I would say reducing your light by a couple of hours is a good idea until you resolve the problem. If you have the right about of fert and Co2 the next thing to look at is gonna be flow. Flow from different filters and powerheads need to compliment each other so that they are pushing the water in the same direction. A full tank short showing the configuration for your spray bars and powerheads may help others help you?


----------



## Vyncenze (11 May 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

Below is a photo of the whole tank (sorry for the terrible quality, only have phone to hand). The longer spray bar on the left as you look at the tank is attached to a 2000lph external. The shorter bar on the right is attached to a 1400lph filter with the inline CO2 diffuser. In the far right corner by the heater is a 1200lph pump (soon to become 3200lph koralia), the idea being that it pushes the output from the CO2 spray-bar right across the bank of the tank. The current pump is a bit underpowered though, I can see that the mist only makes it about 2/3rds of the way across the back of the tank at the moment.





Looking at James C's guide again - could it be that the green/brown algae on the cabomba and in the clumps in the last few pics is rhizoclonium?

Thanks again


----------



## CeeJay (11 May 2011)

Hi Vyncenze

Firstly I would reduce the light to 5 or 6 hours a day. Sunrise/sunset phases may look nice but are not a neccesity. As algae need far less light than higher order plants, all you are doing is effectively giving the algae 10 hours of light to reproduce   
Chase up whoever is delivering your new powerhead cos you need it quick because it looks like you have some flow/CO2 issues going on here. Your powerhead should face the same direction as your spraybars which will help.
Any string or hair algae is usually CO2 related, but what gives me the biggest clue is in the third picture in your first post.
I can see the leaves of a Crypt, and they are almost see through   . Now this is definitely CO2 related. 
Sort the CO2 and flow and most of your problems will go away.
Lower light, manual algae removal and water changes are what's needed until you get your flow sorted.
Keep us posted


----------



## Vyncenze (11 May 2011)

Hi there
thank you for the reply, I appreciate it. I can certainly tone down the lighting, I see what you're saying about the low-light phases. as for the flow issue, the new pump should arrive tomorrow and I also have access to a 5200lph version too. I thought this might be too much for the tank though? the tank is long (150), thin (40) and quite tall (60) so flow is tricky. I think if I positioned powerheadsfacing the front of the tank it would just stir up the substrate in one spot and not help across most of the tank length. how about a large powerheads in the top back right corner positioned to push water to the front left - would that create a helpful flow pattern and still help mix the co2 across the whole tank length? 

I'll try increasing co2 input too...

thanks again
Joe


----------



## CeeJay (11 May 2011)

Hi Joe

That's an awkward size tank to deal with.
Your biggest problem with a tank that deep will be getting the CO2 down to the bottom.


			
				Vyncenze said:
			
		

> how about a large powerheads in the top back right corner positioned to push water to the front left - would that create a helpful flow pattern and still help mix the co2 across the whole tank length?


If you do as you suggest with your powerhead (rear right towards front left) you may end up with most of your CO2 at one end of the tank   .
As the flow from your powerhead moves diagonally across the tank it will take the flow from the spraybars with it and it will all end up in the front left corner. It will obviously still move around from there, but I suspect the right side of the tank may encounter some problems.
As you can see your CO2 mist moving around, you will have to experiment with the flow to see what arrangement gives you the best  output.


			
				Vyncenze said:
			
		

> I'll try increasing co2 input too...


This will always help, just keep a close eye on your livestock for a few hours after any upward adjustment.
Is another CO2 diffuser on the other filter an option?


----------



## Vyncenze (12 May 2011)

Yes, the tank shape makes things a bit tricky.

I can't realistically add a second CO2 source, although I agree that would be the ideal. The larger filter on that side of the tank pretty much fills the cabinet together with the various other equipment that's stored in there. 

I've done a fair amount of manual algae removal today, plus a 50% water change and changed the lighting to a straight 6 hours for now as suggested. I've also turned the CO2 up to what is probably 3-4bps without any obvious issues.

I've received my koralias, so I guess it's just a question of experimentation. I wonder if I could use two and create a sort of circular motion around the tank lengthwise..?

Thanks again

Joe


----------



## Alastair (12 May 2011)

I suffered with the rhizo algae really bad recently too. It started on the wood then onto the plants. As stated the best way was to reduce my lighting to half whilst I tackled it, manually removed as much as possible and dosed with easy carbo in addition to my co2. it's almost completely gone now. Have some little bits here and there but hoping some shrimp will finish it off when I get some. 
I'm like yourself with having a much bigger filter on one side compared to the other. So currently have a super atomisers diffusing into the intake of my bigger filter as the flow is stronger from that and as the tiny co2 bubbles are pushed forward and down they mix with the lesser filter. I've currently got two glass diffusers on order to I can split my co2 and place under each spray bar...


----------



## Vyncenze (16 May 2011)

Ok so I've added a 5200 lph koralia, flow seems fairly good now and bubbles getting everywhere. Increased co2 to a bubble rate I almost can't count, and lighting now a straight 6 hours a day.

Have done two large water change this week so far. Brown and hair algae look better, got some staghorn appearing though. Will give it a week and see - thanks very much for all the advice.


----------

